# Where can I find a 75 gallon aquarium for a good price?



## jhwku

You could always check Craigslist


----------



## BlazednSleepy

I did and didn't find anything.

I could go to my local fish store and have them order me one but I have a feeling it's gonna be expensive.


----------



## BlazednSleepy

What do you guys think of this place?

Its about an hour and a half drive with no traffic, 75 gallon for 150 bucks and the dimensions are that of a 90 gallon. 

http://www.socalaquariums.com/aquariums


----------



## Geoinerworks

hard to tell by the pictures.. you should just drive down and look... I can only speak for glasscages.com on quality I just ordered my 2nd tank from them. One thing I will say STAY AWAY from the MDF stands!! It is not worth the money savings....


----------



## Gatekeeper

Craigslist for sure and be patient!

I got the deal of a century on a 75 gallon about two years ago just because I waited.

This is what I got:
75 Gallon AGA
Stand
Two Rena XP3 canister filters
Two Rena 200 Watt Heaters
4' 54 Watt Glo Fixture
Koralia power head
Bunch of fittings and tubing
A crazy amount of small little gadgets like digital thermometers and stuff.

Paid $300. Nuff Said. (Canister filters alone are worth more than 300. These things were practically unused.)

Be patient!


----------



## Geoinerworks

Very true if you wait around on craigslist you can get awesome deals... I sold a 65g with everything for 200. A few years ago.


----------



## BlazednSleepy

Well I've looked at cragislist for months and theres nothing. And I only want a 75 gallon only, im building my own stand. And it looks like they are giving glass canopies with the tanks, which is a big plus for me.


----------



## kevmo911

When looking for a tank to fit the stand you're building, remember that a 90g has the same footprint as a 75, with a few extra inches on top.


----------



## BlazednSleepy

kevmo911 said:


> When looking for a tank to fit the stand you're building, remember that a 90g has the same footprint as a 75, with a few extra inches on top.


I know the weird thing about this tank is it has the dimensions of a 90 gallon.

Once i get the tank thats when i'll build the stand.


----------



## kevmo911

BlazednSleepy said:


> I know the weird thing about this tank is it has the dimensions of a 90 gallon.
> 
> Once i get the tank thats when i'll build the stand.


A 75g tank dimensions are 48x18x20
A 90g tank dimensions are 48x18x24

To do the math yourself, multiply LxWxH (in inches) and divide by 231


----------



## jetajockey

CL is really the way to go, imo. I did a writeup on cheap tank buying @ www.aquarisms.intuitwebsites.com/tankfaq.html

You have to be really vigilant about checking CL and the want ads, the good deals are snapped up quickly.


----------



## BlazednSleepy

kevmo911 said:


> A 75g tank dimensions are 48x18x20
> A 90g tank dimensions are 48x18x24
> 
> To do the math yourself, multiply LxWxH (in inches) and divide by 231


The site says this

"75 Gallon (48x18x24): $150"

89.7662338 gallons lol.


----------

